# I haven't been this pale in years!



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm sporting my new pale ass face!! I seriously haven't tanned in over a month and well you know, I promised myself never to do so again. It's amazing, I went from an NC35 all the way down to an NW20 in a matter of what, 6 weeks?! I went to the MAC counter last week and had the MA match me into a new shade. It's funny, because I always used NW20 as my concealer anyway. Beware, this FOTD may shock some of you who are used to seeing me tanned! Thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*All MAC unless specified otherwise*

*Face:*
P&P
Studio Fix Fluid-NW20
Select Moisturecover-NW20
MSFN-Medium Dark
MSF-So Ceylon

*Eyes:*
Ulta e/s base
Painterly p/p
Constructivist p/p
Mulch e/s (on lid)
The darker side of Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES (in crease, outer V)
The lighter side of Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES (on lower lashline & waterline)
Ricepaper e/s (browbone)
Blacktrack f/l
Smashbox Layer lash primer
CG Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Subculture l/l
High Tea l/s
Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

you're beautiful and you have stunning eyes!


----------



## Emilith (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with the other poster. I think your skin looks great and it makes your eyes really sparkle. Very pretty!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 22, 2008)

So pretty! You are glowing!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

You look so beautiful Britt!  Welcome to the NW20 world, that's my shade too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can always use bronzer to warm up your skin.  And I know you will!

You look beautiful at any shade level, frankly.  You just glow.

Love the lips, I need to get High Tea.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know how you looked earlier (I'll look it up) but this tan really looks great on you. It looks really natural and pretty. And you have so shiny eyes


----------



## rbella (Oct 22, 2008)

You look beautfiful!! Dontchya be rankin on pale skin!!  I'll get you!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

You look so pretty! I love the lips too! And Pale for you maybe...Tan for me...lol!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the NW20 club my friend LOL


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 22, 2008)

Stunning, you look awesome!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2008)

You are GORGEOUS! embrace your pale face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so happy to see you looking well and beautiful, 
I hope you feel as good as you look hun <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 22, 2008)

pale skin can be hotter than tanned skin sometimes!
You look wonderful


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you look great !


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 22, 2008)

u look great


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 22, 2008)

You /don't/ need to be tan to be beautiful!  Give up the tanning and come over to the /pale/ side. Mwah ha ha ha.... : ) 

Seriously, I gave up tanning at 14 and have never looked back. You'll get used to it. I think you look great. I'm glad you're doing better, by the way!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2008)

you look fantastic, you don't look pale at all! so ceylon really warms you up!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly, you would look extremely tan next to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As always, you look beautiful.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm an NW20 as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  There's always bronzer to fake it!  You look great & your eyes are so amazing!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 22, 2008)

beautifull ! 
this thick eyeliner is gorgeus


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 22, 2008)

purty!!  and if this is pale, then I'm transparent.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 22, 2008)

hahaha i was just about to say EXACTLY the same thing as melozburngr!! you look so glowy and healthy!! so beautiful!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2008)

You're gorgeous. This skintone makes you look radiant, FYI.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 22, 2008)

...What did I tell you I was going to do to you if you said you were pale again?


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 22, 2008)

Girl...you look amazing no matter what!!  This is such a pretty look...you are glowing!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. - Pale is the new Tan!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2008)

you look gorgeous, brittney! your skin looks so healthy without all those sun rays.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 22, 2008)

Your lashes are so long and pretty, I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look great!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'all definitely make me feel better about it. I'm just learning to embrace the new shade one day at time


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 22, 2008)

You look gorgeous! You look great with the paler skin =) Welcome to the NW20 club, lol. Hope you're doing well after your surgery.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 22, 2008)

How can anyone notice a tan when they're totally distracted by those gorgeous lashes?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

You look fabulous! You have a natural healthy glow!! I love your skin tone! So glad you are back to posting!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking Good Girl :-D


----------



## nikki (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you look great!!  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 22, 2008)

You look so gorgeous!! ....and whatchu talkin' bout' PALE???  You look amazing.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful!!! pretty eyes!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 22, 2008)

Pale?! Hehe, lovely lashes


----------



## Chloe2277 (Oct 23, 2008)

You look great (as always)!


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 23, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

you are so pretty! the look really flatters you!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking beautiful. I don't think you look pale at all


----------



## melliquor (Oct 23, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 23, 2008)

Really hun, you don't seem that pale to me, but you do look stunning as always!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 23, 2008)

You don't look that pale at all, you look gorgeous! Welcome to the nw20 club


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 23, 2008)

You look amazing !! I cant stop staring at your lashes Wow :O!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 23, 2008)

You look so cute! I love your eyes!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 23, 2008)

You still look great, even if you don't think you're pale. I'd consider you to just have light skin versus medium or tanned skin. 
I think when you get used to it, you'll really like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like how colors show up on my fair skin.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2008)

You look gorgeous Brittney!  I think that you look stunning and you really don't look as pale as you might think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are doing well!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 24, 2008)

You look awesome! I wouldn't call that pale, but this is coming from someone who's NW15-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you look natural and healthy. Hope you are feeling better by the day!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 24, 2008)

very pretty! i love the lashes


----------



## versace (Oct 24, 2008)

love this look.i dont think you are pale at all


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 24, 2008)

You look beautiful...like you always do =)


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

You are glowing!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 25, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I promise you're not as pale as you think-- Im @ that pt right now too.. I havent tanned in over a month and im lk-- wtf is going on w/ my skin? But you are still dark- youve still got your tan goin on!!!

I <3 the look you are GORGEOUS as always!


----------



## aziza (Oct 25, 2008)

You look luminous and MY GOD... Your eyes are so huge and gorgeous! I'm envious LOL.


----------



## Asphyxia (Oct 25, 2008)

love the eyes


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 27, 2008)

you are so frickin STUNNING!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the pale face world. I'm NC15 and still that's a little too dark. You are gorgeous, LOVE your eyes.


----------



## cetati (Oct 27, 2008)

Your skin is beautiful and healthy this way and the neutral colors and the bronzy eyeshadow looks amazing on you.


----------

